# More Information Needed On This One



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've just got hold of this Sossine with a Femga 520 movement. Interestingly the back is marked (with due deference to Roland's great site)




























Can anyone help with any more information please?

thanks for reading this far


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Forgot to say that the HB logo stands for Hermann Becker KG of Pforzheim, Germany


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Femga is the Fabrique d'Ebauches et de montres genevois d'Annemasse (Annemasse in France), thus an ebauche and watch maker for geneva watches. So this is such a movement in a german case (from H. Becker).

Andreas


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Femga is the Fabrique d'Ebauches et de montres genevois d'Annemasse (Annemasse in France), thus an ebauche and watch maker for geneva watches. So this is such a movement in a german case (from H. Becker).
> 
> Andreas


Andreas, do you then think that Sossine is a brand name of Geneva watches of Switzerland? A "Swiss" watch with a French movement and a German case?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

maybe... don't know. I will search for Sossine...


----------

